# Honeboy - a homemade chisel/plane honing guide



## totalrewind (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, I know these aren't too expensive to buy, but this has a few improvements over the commercial models.

I 3d printed it (obviously), but the design is based around a sliding dovetail so there's no reason a person couldn't create a wood variation of it instead.

View/download the free design at:
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:226876

There are more pics at the above link as well, but here's an appetizer.


----------

